# Coopers Mexican Cerveza



## Tonyg-man (17/11/11)

Hi Guys,

My first time posting anything, I am thinking of making a Coopers Mexican Cerveza following the instructions but with a slight change thinking of adding 500grams extra dextrose to the mix to boost the alcohol content level what do you guys think or does any body have a great Mexican Cerveza recipe.


----------



## tones0606 (17/11/11)

Tonyg-man said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My first time posting anything, I am thinking of making a Coopers Mexican Cerveza following the instructions but with a slight change thinking of adding 500grams extra dextrose to the mix to boost the alcohol content level what do you guys think or does any body have a great Mexican Cerveza recipe.



I used to make these kits all the time and they are a very easy drinking beer with low bitterness.
If you up the sugaz i would go with DME instead of dextrose and maybe think about some hops and / or steeping some crystal spec malt. makes alot of difference


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/11)

Yep, go for some dme (dry malt extract) instead of using sugar, I personally wouldn't make any beer with just sugar, be it dextrose or table sugar. Grab yourself a box of brew enhancer 2 and a box of dme, and use the dme to up the alc. I also wouldn't be following the kit instruction too closely, I haven't read them for some time but if it still suggests brewing at up to 27 degrees, then I wouldn't, 18-20 will be fine and certainly no higher than 22 using the kit yeast, IMO. Tones0606's suggestion for using some specialty grain will also give you a nicer beer, if this sounds like something you'd like to do just have a search for steeping specailty grains and you'll get a heap of info. A pale crystal malt will be great for this kit.


----------



## garyhead.design (17/11/11)

I've always had success with the Mexican kit. I agree with the idea of using DME to boost the malty flavor rather than just adding dextrose. I would hesitate about adding any hops as this style of beer is meant to have low IBU's and hop profiles. 

I too in the past wanted to give this beer a bit of a kick, so in trying to keep in the style of the beer, I boiled up 15g of lime zest in a mini wort for 15min, just 1L and 100g of DME. I strained it off and added it straight in the primary before pitching.

It gave the beer a great fresh lime flavor without the sweetness or sourness that you can get by adding fresh lime at serving... I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## hqracer (17/11/11)

tones0606 said:


> I used to make these kits all the time and they are a very easy drinking beer with low bitterness.
> If you up the sugaz i would go with DME instead of dextrose and maybe think about some hops and / or steeping some crystal spec malt. makes alot of difference




I make this all the time. Last time I used BE2 and added 250gm of extra DME. However I also dryhop 25g of Centennial or Cascade to give to more flavour. Always comes out really good and is a good quaffer.


----------



## Tonyg-man (17/11/11)

tones0606 said:


> I used to make these kits all the time and they are a very easy drinking beer with low bitterness.
> If you up the sugaz i would go with DME instead of dextrose and maybe think about some hops and / or steeping some crystal spec malt. makes alot of difference



Thanks tones I like the idea of steeping some crystal spec malt, what a shame looks like a few more hrs at my LHBS to the annoyance of wife. 

Btw how long do you recommend to steep for?


----------



## Tonyg-man (17/11/11)

PCB_Brewer said:


> I've always had success with the Mexican kit. I agree with the idea of using DME to boost the malty flavor rather than just adding dextrose. I would hesitate about adding any hops as this style of beer is meant to have low IBU's and hop profiles.
> 
> I too in the past wanted to give this beer a bit of a kick, so in trying to keep in the style of the beer, I boiled up 15g of lime zest in a mini wort for 15min, just 1L and 100g of DME. I strained it off and added it straight in the primary before pitching.
> 
> It gave the beer a great fresh lime flavor without the sweetness or sourness that you can get by adding fresh lime at serving... I'd highly recommend it.


 Thanks PCB Brewer you certainly have given me an idea and something to think about.

Cheers.


----------



## Tonyg-man (17/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> Yep, go for some dme (dry malt extract) instead of using sugar, I personally wouldn't make any beer with just sugar, be it dextrose or table sugar. Grab yourself a box of brew enhancer 2 and a box of dme, and use the dme to up the alc. I also wouldn't be following the kit instruction too closely, I haven't read them for some time but if it still suggests brewing at up to 27 degrees, then I wouldn't, 18-20 will be fine and certainly no higher than 22 using the kit yeast, IMO. Tones0606's suggestion for using some specialty grain will also give you a nicer beer, if this sounds like something you'd like to do just have a search for steeping specailty grains and you'll get a heap of info. A pale crystal malt will be great for this kit.



Already got BE2 was thinking just adding 500g of dex to boost the alcohol level but will go with DME sounds a lot better thanks for the great info I think I will try this recipe first then steep some specialty grains on my next batch.


----------



## tones0606 (17/11/11)

Tonyg-man said:


> Btw how long do you recommend to steep for?


I would do some searching on steeping spec grains, but short answer is to steep them in approx 65 degrees water for 30 minutes. you will need to invest in a grain bag so that you can easily remove the grain from the water


----------



## timryan (26/12/11)

Gday guys been a while since ive posted flat out at the moment.. Just got this kit with the BE1 for xmas just wondering i have about 250grams of wheat malt extract in the brew cupboard.. Do you recommend adding this or heading out and getting a BE2? im not going to make it complicated just the kit BE and the kit yeast...


----------



## J Grimmer (26/12/11)

Timryan, 

that recipe sounds ok you could even up the malt in it. Last time i did it a few years back i used a BE2 and 500g of LDME with a 12g teabag of cascade steeped and Coopers yeast reculture and turned out ok. Easy to drink slightly fruity.


----------



## Tuffduff (26/12/11)

Hi Guys

I bottled something similar on 16/11/11 and recently had some friends over for taste testing and comments 10 different beers 150ml of each and this was the winner after 4 weeks in the bottle

Aztec Warrior

1.7kg Mexican Cervesa Kit
1kg LDM
500g local organic honey
30g Galaxy hop pellets used 5 min boil for slight taste and aroma
Kit yeast and made to 20 litres came out at 7.5 you cant taste the alcohol, the wife and mates wife love it, beer drinkers do too


----------



## timryan (26/12/11)

Cheers fellas I'll see how I go... Would dry wheat extract make any major flavor changes?


----------



## philmud (26/12/11)

Hi guys,

first post here - I got a Coopers Home Brew kit for Xmas and kicked it off today with a Cerveza kit - I've never brewed anything so I am just making it according to product recommendation - that is with kit yeast and 1kg of BE2 - From what I read here and elsewhere, it'd be a good idea to ferment this at quite a low temp, but i'm not sure I'm going to manage anything below mid 20's (If anyone can give me an idea of how this is likely to impact the beer that'd be great)

I'm not sure, but I expect my kit brewing career to be fairly short - I'm an avid cook and like to get involved in the process. I mixed up the wort for my kit a few hours ago and it's staring fermenting (I hope). It seemed a bit like making cheesy mac from a box, though I'll wait and see how it works out before I get too cheeky!


----------



## Nick JD (26/12/11)

Phil Mud said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first post here - I got a Coopers Home Brew kit for Xmas and kicked it off today with a Cerveza kit - I've never brewed anything so I am just making it according to product recommendation - that is with kit yeast and 1kg of BE2 - From what I read here and elsewhere, it'd be a good idea to ferment this at quite a low temp, but i'm not sure I'm going to manage anything below mid 20's (If anyone can give me an idea of how this is likely to impact the beer that'd be great)
> 
> I'm not sure, but I expect my kit brewing career to be fairly short - I'm an avid cook and like to get involved in the process. I mixed up the wort for my kit a few hours ago and it's staring fermenting (I hope). It seemed a bit like making cheesy mac from a box, though I'll wait and see how it works out before I get too cheeky!



25C is your redline. 18C would be perfect.

32C = diesel beer.

If you're an avid cook, then you've just made scrambled eggs ... with powdered eggs and milk powder and dried chives. 

Check out making beer from the ingredients beer is made from - there's loads of info here.


----------



## philmud (26/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> 25C is your redline. 18C would be perfect.
> 
> 32C = diesel beer.
> 
> ...



hmmm, it's sitting at 26C at the moment and I have a wet towel draped over the fermenter. On the plus side, with the exception of Mexican beer, I almost exclusively drink ales - I believe warmer fermentation temperatures suit them?

So there's no "cheesy mac" rite of passage for new brewers? I can move onto grain recipes right away? I have been reading lots over the past week or so - it seems that it's all about temperature and infection control.


----------



## ploto (26/12/11)

timryan said:


> Cheers fellas I'll see how I go... Would dry wheat extract make any major flavor changes?



The wheat extract will add a slight tartness to the beer, but 250g won't be very noticable. It can also improve the head.


----------



## philmud (27/12/11)

My brew is sitting at about 20.5C - wrapped in wet towels, soft drink bottle ice block behind the fermenter - I drew off a little to get an accurate temp reading with a digi thermometer and it seems to be fermenting well. Looking forward to bottling it up!


----------



## roverfj1200 (27/12/11)

Phil the kit yeast will work OK up to around 25 deg.. I find the lower temps over kill. I have started brewing most yeasts at a higher temp to get some flavor out of the yeast.

Cheers


----------



## philmud (27/12/11)

Hi Rover - thanks for that. By overkill do you mean it won't make much difference to the end result?


----------



## J Grimmer (28/12/11)

sometimes they can be a bit sluggish and go to sleep on the job a lower temps.


----------



## philmud (28/12/11)

J Grimmer said:


> sometimes they can be a bit sluggish and go to sleep on the job a lower temps.



This morning I noticed there is a sulphur smell coming from the fermenter. A quick google tells me that this happens with low temps and it seems like it usually dissipates but not always. I've removed the ice and will let it come up a few degreez


----------



## kario (28/12/11)

Phil Mud said:


> This morning I noticed there is a sulphur smell coming from the fermenter. A quick google tells me that this happens with low temps and it seems like it usually dissipates but not always. I've removed the ice and will let it come up a few degreez


Temp change is the enemy of brew....stay steady. Having said that, it won't kill it to go up a couple degrees....but I'd say, stay with your current temp.


----------



## kario (28/12/11)

oh, and don't worry about the sulphur smell.


----------



## philmud (29/12/11)

Cheers - sulphur smell has largely given way to a more palatable "ambience" - the temperature is varying between about 19C and 22C - I'm doing my best to keep this as stable as possible, but the ambient temp in the room is fluctuating (less so than the rest of the house) - will hopefully be OK


----------

